# p220 question



## bearpugh (Jan 27, 2007)

just bought a used p220. was told it is a "gray box, green spring". what does this mean. heard its more desirable, but why. just curious. thanks


----------



## bpsig (Apr 14, 2008)

A Green spring means it has a +p rated spring for the hotter 45acp rounds . A grey box usually came on the west german sigs some say better quality if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

The green spring is current production in the P220 and rated 20lbs. Previous models had the black spring rated at 15-16 lbs.


----------

